

Adobe, Microsoft, Salesforce, Symantec the most ethical companies in software - rbanffy
http://ethisphere.com/wme2011/

======
dmfdmf
How credible is that list? I remember that I stopped using Symantec for my
clients when they rolled out automatic virus subscription renewal that charged
people's credit cards annually. It was an opt-out system and very difficult to
stop. You could not opt-out during the purchase. You had to call to cancel the
feature (and got the run around) or they had a long, complicated process of
online form filing that required you first create an account (i.e. give up
your email address) in order to turn off auto-renewal.

I still find people who are being charged for Norton Antivirus even though
they moved to other products years ago. If they are so honest let's see the
break out how much "revenue" is generated from these legacy auto-renew
accounts.

~~~
rbanffy
It's not credible. That's the whole point.

